# GE Water softner



## brasilmom (Jul 28, 2015)

Hello,

My water softener is misbehaving. A salt bridge formed and my husband was able to break it, but the water is still completely hard - but not solid!  We added salt, but nothing. I have the manual, but this is one complicated appliance. 

Can anyone educate me a bit? Since a bridge was formed, does that mean it will be a while before normal function resumes? Can I add water from the top?Should we drain it? 
Thank you for any insight you can provide me.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 28, 2015)

The salt is only used during the cleaning/recharging cycle. So just breaking the bridging will do nothing until the softener cycles. Of course, you can do a manual recharge. Check you owner's manual for the instructions.


----------



## brasilmom (Jul 30, 2015)

My husband did run everything according to the manual, but the water appears to be still very hard. More noticeable when we take a shower: the suds rinse into a "flat" white water and the skin feels like it has been coated with a film. Rather q queer sensation on the skin. There is a filter, which he cleaned, and did all the other "check points". So, now, even with all in working order, is it possible that the water is not getting softened?


----------



## Speedbump (Jul 31, 2015)

When you say you have a filter are you talking about one of those 10" things?

If you run the softener through a manual backwash, does it go through the cycles?  Does water come out of the drain line?  Does it use salt?  An average size softener is a one cube unit or a 32,000 grain unit which uses about 12 lbs of salt per regen.  It also takes a little time for the water to dissolve enough salt for a backwash.

So if there is salt in the brine tank and there is at least 5 gallons of water in it, try another backwash and see what happens.  The water heater may be full of completely hard water too, so allow time for it to empty of hard water and get softened water back into it.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 31, 2015)

brasilmom said:


> My husband did run everything according to the manual, but the water appears to be still very hard. More noticeable when we take a shower: the suds rinse into a "flat" white water and the skin feels like it has been coated with a film. Rather q queer sensation on the skin. There is a filter, which he cleaned, and did all the other "check points". So, now, even with all in working order, is it possible that the water is not getting softened?


 

Sounds to me like it is getting softened. Hard water will run right off you and leave no film. Soft water makes more suds and it always feels to me like you cant rinse all the soap off.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 31, 2015)

http://www.culliganmidmissouri.com/...-treated-water/why-is-soft-water-so-slippery/

http://chemistry.about.com/od/howthingsworkfaqs/a/softwaterrinse.htm

http://www.pbwatersoftening.com/why-does-my-water-feel-slippery-after-softening/


----------



## brasilmom (Aug 1, 2015)

Sppedbump, I am not sure as I was not around when he did it. However, I did increase the hardness and perhaps after the water heater got some softer water, everything is back to normal. I appreciate all the usual help. Thank you.


----------

